# 3 y.o and Co sleeping



## kittycat1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Our son just turned three and still sleeps with us. He has his own room but we figure he falls asleep in our bed, we take him to his bed only for him to wake up around midnight to come to our bed again. We don't mind it. We feel closer and like he is safer with us. You know his room is allll the way right across from ours lol. When we do put him over there. I feel like something is missing so we miss him and bring him back over to us. I'm dreading the day we wean him from this. I feel he won't understand why can't he be with us anymore. My cousins daughter is 14 now abd still has a fit if she can't sleep with her parents. I don't want it to get like that either. People tell us we need to wean him though. What's the age where it gets weird fir your kids sleeping with you?


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in the same situation. I love sleeping with dd (2.5) I was pretty against co sleeping right up until the night she was born though so I'm not sure what age. Because it was all bad to me and then she was born and suddenly it made sense why parents wanted babies in their beds. I would have never imagined she would still be in my bed! So I do shudder at the thought of say a 6 yr old in my bed, but when she turns 6 she won't just be any 6 yr old she will be mine and I'm sure we will still love cuddling. So I've learned not to judge. We do plan on starting her out in her own bed when she turns 3, that's when we will be taking away her last breastfeeding session too and when we will be trying for another baby. But if she comes in during the night it's fine. We plan on getting her a full bed so I can lay with her as she falls asleep and making it really pretty so she wants to be there.


----------

